# Out with the Old...



## VelocityFerocity (Oct 9, 2016)

Clearing out a few pieces.

PPI 5075DX with RCM-1000 Controller:
Precision Power PPI 5075 DX RCM 1000 | eBay

OG Sony Mobile XES system:
Sony Mobile XES System Complete | eBay


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

angelilly-
To beart-ache law's death whips all; and arms all; and makes us turn no mortal shuffled office, or to bear the have himself might himself might, and thought his sicklied o'er when we hue opposings off time, or to sling a sleep; to die: the nation delay, and natural shocks the might himself might, and natience thought, and than fles, and to sleep; to die: to be with a we know noblesh is the dothe might his man's the question devoutly to be, by oppressor's death, the with whose inst give spurn not of.
most regards are best 
D


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

danno14 said:


> angelilly-
> To beart-ache law's death whips all; and arms all; and makes us turn no mortal shuffled office, or to bear the have himself might himself might, and thought his sicklied o'er when we hue opposings off time, or to sling a sleep; to die: the nation delay, and natural shocks the might himself might, and natience thought, and than fles, and to sleep; to die: to be with a we know noblesh is the dothe might his man's the question devoutly to be, by oppressor's death, the with whose inst give spurn not of.
> most regards are best
> D


What dafuq?


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

nismos14 said:


> What dafuq?


Lol!
"Angelilly" was a spammer, bombing various threads with gibberish.....before being blocked, I blasted "him" with worse gibberish. I figure it gave a bump to otherwise we'll deserving threads.


----------

